# S.O.S. - Smoked Dried Beef



## pops6927 (Mar 15, 2009)

Pushed hard to earn some extra Spiffs at work and garnered enough to blow $8 + on an Eye of the Round ½ roast chunk to make into Dried Beef for S.O.S. (S**t on a Shingle). My Dad made a lot of it and as I remember correctly he used his standard ham pickle plus double the salt. I've recreated his ham pickle on here before to pickle pork loin for Canadian Bacon and for Smoked chicken and turkeys; the recipe is:

8 cups water (or 4 pints, or 2 quarts, or ½ gal, all the same)
½ cup table salt
½ cup brown sugar (Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji] kind)
½ cup (Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji] brand) Sucralose sugar (Walmart Altern[emoji]174[/emoji] equiv)
1 tbsp. DQ Cure[emoji]174[/emoji] (pink sugar nitrite from Butcher Packer)








BUT I substituted 1 cup table Salt for the standard ½ cup table salt for the Dried Beef.



and the eye round roast, already trimmed of almost all fat:







Once the brine is made up I took my injector needle (multi-hole tip) (Of course, trusty PJ the dog is ever-vigilant making sure I don't drop anything that she could immediately scarf up!)



sucked up a barrel-full of brine and injected it into one end:







Then injected the opposite end too to make sure it's pickling from the inside-out as well as the outside-in:







Then put it in the brine along with a small ziploc bag of ice cubes to keep it fully immersed







plus while doing that I cut my latest Corn King Ham product in half and tossed on the smoker for some re-smoke adding flavor to it for lunches next week (at Wal-Mart @ $6.95 for a 5lb. loaf)







(Gotta smoke something today!).

Put the beef in the fridge to let it pickle 21 days, will pull out about April 7th to double-smoke - will post the results in this thread then! Hope it turns out like Dad used to make!


----------



## sixpack (Mar 15, 2009)

Sounds interesting i'll be watching for part 2 in about 21 days.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 15, 2009)

Ham's done!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice Pops.  Used to love that dried beef


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting this.  I will definitely be following along.


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, definitely keep us updated Pops. Had a lot of that as a kid. No offense, but the ham product looks like a giant grilled hot dog split in half.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 18, 2009)

Sounds good Pops, I will be interested in seeing the results.
But I got to ask......why are you curing it for three weeks? With the injection and wet brine it would be cured in a few days, right?


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yup, that's about it.. a ham-dog, lol!  It's cheaper than lunchmeat, 95% lean, and fits the budget.  Dress it up with a bit of smoke and it goes good between the sheets (of bread).


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm using a very very mild brine solution of nitrite which takes a lot longer, it's only about 1% vs. recommended 10%.  The longer the curing time with a low amount of nitrite breaks down the connective tissue more completely, allowing more porosity in the meat to allow better smoke penetration and makes the meat more tender (or is it 'tenderer'?).  I'd asked my dad the same thing years back after learning commercial packers could cure a ham in 24 hours when we took 30 days in the brine.  He demonstrated it to me graphically, injecting a ham with 12% nitrite solution and putting it in it to soak overnight, the next day pulling it and a 'normal' ham that had soaked 30 days in a 1% solution out and smoking and cooking both side-by-side.  The 12% solution ham was leathery and had a chemical taste (much like most hams of today, lol!) vs. the 30 day cure which was much more tender and sweeter with more smoke penetration and flavor.  He was pretty smart for an ol' dog!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, it's been about 3 weeks, time for the eye of the round to come out of the briney deep and bask in a smokey heat!  This is it after brining, looks just like it should.  Going to smoke it for about 4 hours, turn down the heat to low for 2 then back up for a second smoke for 2 - 4 depending on how dried it gets, at least that's the plan!  As this is the first time for me on this I'll have to wing it!  Dad did his 8 hours, then let rest overnight, then another 6 hours, but at 160° vs. my 220­°, so that's the reason for the shorter times; may be shorter even still, see how it cooks!


----------



## sixpack (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh boy... todays the day been waiting on this. Hope it turns out well I'm about ready to jump on this and give it a try.


----------



## bassman (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks good.  In the first part of your post, you call the cure nitrate.  Further on you switched to nitrite.  Was that a typo?  Just checking.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 5, 2009)

My bad.. it's DQ Curing Salt from Butcher Packer, and the main ingredient after salt is Sodium Nitrite 6.25%, then Propylene Glycol with FD&C RED #3 (to give it a pink color), then Sodium Carbonate (used to buffer mix).

Just took a tiny sample slice, still pink in the middle, it's @ 160° int., definitely salty taste but it should be (not overwhelmingly gotta-spit-it-out salty, more like salted popcorn salty), got a good smoke cover on it, going to turn it down and let dry for a couple hours, then add a final smoke to it.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 5, 2009)

Now on the smoker since 6am, the salt and sugars are starting to come out of the meat as it starts drying, stopped the smoke about an hour ago and turned down to medium, about 190° grill temp. You should be able to see the salt and sugar forming on the outside on this picture:


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 5, 2009)

Started the second smoke at 11:45 and smoked until 1:45 and pulled it off at 190° internal; didn't want to go much more than that or it wouldn't slice firmly, would tend to pull apart too much. Here it is off the grill:







Scraped off the salt/sugars and wiped off with a damp towel:







Sliced off a few thin slices:







and tested! Gave some to my wife; she agreed it was 'just like Dad's!' and already planning a 'chipped beef on toast' dinner tomorrow night after it sits in the fridge uncovered overnight to further dry out. It is salty and it is smokey and it is good old fashioned dried beef! A few days in the fridge and it will be dried out almost perfectly.







You can just see on a couple edges the green irridescent tinge to the slices; it's far more apparent on the slices themselves.  That is a trademark of the dried beef; it will develop more as the moisture evaporates while cooling.
If you don't like salt, you can just use half the salt I used for a milder cure but it will not dry as much.  But for a good old fashioned dried beef flavor, this did the trick!  Try it, you'll like it!

Pops §§


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you for share this with us.  It's a very interesting process.  I'm glad it turned out so well.

We don't use dried beef for SOS, we use it in a dip for pumpernickle bread.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks great. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 for your patience.  21 days, that's like forever to have to wait for something.  I'm glad it turned out like your dad's and you're happy with it.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 6, 2009)

Absolutely, that's a big use of it also!  I have a killer dill dip we use it with too...

1 pt. sour cream
1 pt. mayonnaise
2 tbsp. dill seed
2 tbsp. minced onion
2 tbsp. dried parsley flakes

Mix and let set overnight.
Add chopped dried beef an hour before serving.

We usually hollow out a pumpernickel or pump/rye 2lb. loaf, cutting up what was taken out and filling the cavity with the dip. Once the cut up pieces are gone, break off the 'bowl' and eat it too!

This was cut down from a deli recipe we'd sell from the counter by the pound, it was about 200 lbs. a day during the holidays per store!

Pops §§


----------



## ronp (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice, thanks for posting a play by play.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Good luck my friend, i hope it turns out the way you like it. Now S.O.S., that term bnrings back some memories!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, the proof's in the pudding, so time to give it a test. Cut it in half lengthwise to make it easier to slice thin, and now the slices are irridescent, denoting proper cooking and drying.



Cut up one half into slices, put in a pot with some butter and lightly fried it to bring out the flavor. Added milk and pepper and cornstarch paste and thickened, then let sit while I made potatoes, corn, peas and biscuits, then plated it up. You could taste the smokey flavor all through the milk gravy and the beef was tender yet firm! It was delicious! We had SOS - S(tuff) On Spuds!

On the plate:







Hope you get to try some, it's delicious!


----------



## c2s (Apr 7, 2009)

Is SOS different for different areas? For those I know it is hamburger gravy on bread or mashed potatoes and dried beef is used to make chipped beef.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 7, 2009)

Boy does that look good!  I wish I could try some, guess I'll just have to make my own.  You had me at "You could taste the smokey flavor all through the milk gravy", after that I knew I had to try this.  Thanks for a great recipe and some excellent Qview.  Points to you my friend.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 7, 2009)

That looks awesome.   Around here SOS is S^$t on Shingles which is dried beef in a white gravy/sauce, usually served on toast.  White bread toast mind you.

No matter how you served it, it looks great.  Loved the color of the meat.  Looks like "mother of pearl".

Good job outta you!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes, if you look up Sh^t on Shingles in Wikipedia it's dried chipped beef in a white gravy sauce served on toast; hamburger is a modification of it only.

Served it on boiled potatoes instead of bread because low on bread (had to save for lunches) plus diabetes and carbs.  And, the wife likes potatoes!


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 25, 2010)

Just looked up this old thread, even though today is turkey day, it's time to think about making some more!  Cut the curing time down, probably 7 days instead of 21 (found out with experience just don't need that long, esp. with injecting it).


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey Pops!!!

How about a "Low Sodium Ham" next???

Had a store bought ham a week ago and blew up like the "Stay Puff Marshmallow Man"!  Been away from salt so long, that it really affects me when i eat it.

THANKS!

Todd


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes, you're right, need to work on some ham for sure, Easter is coming!  What I'll do is do some pork shoulder picnics to experiment on and get as lo-sodium as possible, that's what I want to do with the dried beef too!  A certain silent benefactor sent me some purchasing power for meat experimentation and I will certainly apply the benefits to that end and post my findings; please bear with me through the holiday season however, all my efforts have to go to maximizing my sales and profits to finish out the year strong!


----------



## meateater (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's how I did mine 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/110043/dried-double-smoked-beef#post_674503


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 7, 2013)

Pops6927 said:


> I'm using a very very mild brine solution of nitrite which takes a lot longer, it's only about 1% vs. recommended 10%. The longer the curing time with a low amount of nitrite breaks down the connective tissue more completely, allowing more porosity in the meat to allow better smoke penetration and makes the meat more tender (or is it 'tenderer'?). I'd asked my dad the same thing years back after learning commercial packers could cure a ham in 24 hours when we took 30 days in the brine. He demonstrated it to me graphically, injecting a ham with 12% nitrite solution and putting it in it to soak overnight, the next day pulling it and a 'normal' ham that had soaked 30 days in a 1% solution out and smoking and cooking both side-by-side. The 12% solution ham was leathery and had a chemical taste (much like most hams of today, lol!) vs. the 30 day cure which was much more tender and sweeter with more smoke penetration and flavor. He was pretty smart for an ol' dog!


This is interesting information. I'm going to pick up a round eye (_because I was a poor hunter this year and did not get a deer_) and try your slower method. Thanks Pops!


----------



## fpmich (Dec 12, 2013)

*Great recipe/method Pops has for this.*

I made some especially for my for my wife.  She loves SOS.  I'm not a fan of dried beef, or SOS, but that is because I've only tried it in army, or with store bought stuff.  ICK!

First time I ever made it.  Followed Pops recipe/method best I could. Turned out fantastic! 

This stuff is good enough to eat as a snack.  Try THAT with the expensive Armour[emoji]174[/emoji] jar crap!

*Very hard to slice whole hunk into slices!*   I ended up cutting it lengthwise in thirds, then I could get a knife to go through it, for fairly thin slices.  Some were still a little thick.

I was very happy to see the iridescence appear, that Pops mentioned, about it showing it was cured right.

Took a couple of photo's before vacuum packing.

Iridescence doesn't show up very well in the flash.   I should've taken the photo during daylight.













Smoking 002.JPG



__ fpmich
__ Dec 12, 2013


















Smoking 004.JPG



__ fpmich
__ Dec 12, 2013






I think the next time I will make two kinds.  One for SOS (salty), and one w/less salt for snacks/sandwiches and my BP.


----------



## fpmich (Dec 12, 2013)

Double post by accident.  Deleted content.  Sry


----------



## chewmeister (Feb 4, 2015)

Pops6927 said:


> Pushed hard to earn some extra Spiffs at work and garnered enough to blow $8 + on an Eye of the Round ½ roast chunk to make into Dried Beef for S.O.S. (S**t on a Shingle). My Dad made a lot of it and as I remember correctly he used his standard ham pickle plus double the salt. I've recreated his ham pickle on here before to pickle pork loin for Canadian Bacon and for Smoked chicken and turkeys; the recipe is:
> 
> 8 cups water (or 4 pints, or 2 quarts, or ½ gal, all the same)
> ½ cup table salt
> ...


Brought this old thread up because I want to try making this, but have a question. I've been using Pop's brine recipe for curing bacon, etc. This recipe calls for 1Tbs cure to 1/2 gallon water whereas Pop's current recipe calls for 1 Tbs. per gallon of water. Why is the amount of cure doubled in this recipe? Just curious.


----------



## vance hanna (May 19, 2015)

Looks Amazing Pops, Can this be done with a more expensive cut such as a sirloin tip roast,Prime rib, Whole Filet Mignon  or a boneless rib Roast?


----------



## fpmich (Oct 22, 2015)

chewmeister said:


> Pops6927 said:
> 
> 
> > Pushed hard to earn some extra Spiffs at work and garnered enough to blow $8 + on an Eye of the Round ½ roast chunk to make into Dried Beef for S.O.S. (S**t on a Shingle). My Dad made a lot of it and as I remember correctly he used his standard ham pickle plus double the salt. I've recreated his ham pickle on here before to pickle pork loin for Canadian Bacon and for Smoked chicken and turkeys; the recipe is:
> ...


*Chewmeister,*

I asked the same question of Pop's in a PM a year or two ago.  His answer was "for flavor".  Same with the salt amounts.

*Vance*


> Looks Amazing Pops, Can this be done with a more expensive cut such as a sirloin tip roast,Prime rib, Whole Filet Mignon  or a boneless rib Roast?


I imagine it could, but why would you waste Prime Rib or filet mignon on a simple low cost meat dish.  If anything I would use cheaper cuts of meats like bottom round, rather that Prime or tenderloin.

Sorry for posting to old thread, but no one else answered their questions, plus, it is time for me to make some more.  Just used the last bag up.


----------



## RRR (Jan 29, 2019)

I realize this is an old post but had to ask. When you refer to cure are you talking about pink #1 cure or Tender Quick?


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 5, 2019)

RRR said:


> I realize this is an old post but had to ask. When you refer to cure are you talking about pink #1 cure or Tender Quick?


Pink #1
https://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=237_12&products_id=1088


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 6, 2019)

Pink Cure #1, not TendeQuick.  https://www.butcher-packer.com/inde..._id=56&zenid=93ace7136d8e940049f50fc9711c8f40


----------



## Psmowrey (Nov 26, 2019)

pops6927 said:


> Pink Cure #1, not TendeQuick.  https://www.butcher-packer.com/inde..._id=56&zenid=93ace7136d8e940049f50fc9711c8f40




I've read through this thread and found it very informative.  I made BearCarver's dried beef with a dry cure on some venison a few weeks ago and it turned out great.  I'm going to do much larger batch soon and putting all the pieces in bags takes up a too much room in my fridge.  

Was thinking about doing this next batch using the wet brine and putting it in our walk-in at the ranch.  I'm probably going to have 40-50 pieces (small mind you)  and none are going to be over 2" think.  

When it comes to meat to brine ratio.....is there one? Or just enough brine to cover all of the meat (i'll be doing it in multiple buckets/cambros)?

Also, with the pieces being smaller and not needing to be injected, would I still go for the 21 days, or will a shorter time period work?

Thanks in advance!

Patrick


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 26, 2019)

Psmowrey said:


> I've read through this thread and found it very informative.  I made BearCarver's dried beef with a dry cure on some venison a few weeks ago and it turned out great.  I'm going to do much larger batch soon and putting all the pieces in bags takes up a too much room in my fridge.
> 
> Was thinking about doing this next batch using the wet brine and putting it in our walk-in at the ranch.  I'm probably going to have 40-50 pieces (small mind you)  and none are going to be over 2" think.
> 
> ...


----------

